# 1996 Nissan Sentra Super Touring (not mine)



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Some pics of a 1996 Philippine Nissan Sentra Super Touring.This aint mine though.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Some member of Team Groundzero Manila owns this ride.


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

i think i saw this one before already...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

HEY that front end looks MEAN as hell.....Damn why cant the US be this cool....


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

What do the Philippine 200sx/sentra's have under the hood? GA's or SR's?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nice front end


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

They come with the GA's.the 200sx aint available here.Only the Sentras.Thats an OEM Front end except for the grille.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ooo
I wonder how much it would be to ship that front bumper to NY... probably too much, but its so nice.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

a dollar=50pesos.

I think some Philippine Nissan sites or tuning sites offer the whole OEM Super Touring kit for sale(bumper w/lights,sideskirt,Super Touring rims?)

If you`re gonna do that better get the taillights too


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

eh... i'm not interested in the tail lights or rims... or even the side skirts. I just LOVE that front bumper with those fogs. Looks very much like smething off an infinity.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> * I just LOVE that front bumper with those fogs. Looks very much like smething off an infinity. *


Same thing I had in mind


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

how can i get a front bumber like that?


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

sweet ride


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

The bumper looks nice, but I would eat those side skirts right up... er side sill extentions, as Nissan says.


----------

